# 'Latouchia batuensis' not Latouchia batuensis



## lhystrix (Jun 5, 2008)

The spiders labeled as 'Latouchia batuensis' (in the US) are misidentified. L. batuensis is a Ctenizid. 

I'm basing this info on the two specimens I purchased, which are identical in appearance to the image that accompanied the sellers description. I'm sure they are the same species that others have purchased as well.

A few obvious Ctenizid characters that apply to Latouchia, all of which are lacking in my specimens:

Short, thorn like spines on the distal segments of legs 1 and 2.
Carapace arched, glabrous.
Front eye row strongly procurved.
Apical segment of PLS domed.
Two rows of strong teeth on cheliceral furrow.


My so called 'Latouchia batuensis' are in fact Nemesiids, Damarchus cf. workmani. Compare to Damarchus description and D. workmani, fig 50-55, in Raven 1985. See also plate 3.5 in Murphy 2000.

Here is an image of some obvious traits noted in Raven, 1985.
Few cuspules on labium. Posterior sternal sigilla moderately large, oval, submarginal. Maxillae rectangular with slightly produced heel; anterior lobe absent; with numerous cuspules. Also note labiosternal junction as seen in fig. 53.

Some other easily observed features noted in Raven include:
Apical segment of PLS digitiform.
Fovea short, U-shaped. 
Eye tubercle raised, well defined.


----------



## josh_r (Jun 6, 2008)

i was curious about this myself actually. do you have full pics of your animals?? this is great info, thanks jeff.


----------



## lhystrix (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey, Josh.
Some images of the preserved specimen and the live one, including a few more characters from Raven 1985 not mentioned above such as:
well defined, raised eye tubercle
a long and arched low caput 
scopulae entire on tarsi I, distal and thin on metatarsi I
only cheliceral promargin with teeth
leg formula 4123.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 7, 2008)

Very cool. They are supposedly here in Guangxi as well, although I haven't found any (Latouchia and Nemesiids). Where is this particular species from and how large is it?


----------



## josh_r (Jun 7, 2008)

that is what my buddy has. very cool. i thought they looked more like a nemesiid, but wasnt sure.


----------



## lhystrix (Jun 7, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> Very cool. They are supposedly here in Guangxi as well, although I haven't found any (Latouchia and Nemesiids). Where is this particular species from and how large is it?


Damarchus spp. range from India throughout southeast Asia.

Looks like there are 8 recorded Latouchia species in China.
Some general localities where you might find Latouchia include Shaanxi, Fujian, Taiwan, Henan, Shanghai, Great Loo-Choo, Shandong, Sichuan. Are you near any of those places?


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 7, 2008)

jeff h said:


> Damarchus spp. range from India throughout southeast Asia.
> 
> Looks like there are 8 recorded Latouchia species in China.
> Some general localities where you might find Latouchia include Shaanxi, Fujian, Taiwan, Henan, Shanghai, Great Loo-Choo, Shandong, Sichuan. Are you near any of those places?


Unfortunately, no. But, according to my research, they are finding new species all the time. There are three families of trapdoors that supposedly inhabit Guangxi; Latouchia, Cyclocosmia, and Heptathela; but the information on them, especially distribution, is very scarce. Then there are Atypicus, Macrothele, and Dipluridae (Which is what I believe my spider to be, although that would mean a Diplurid in any area without any known species ).

The range of true tarantulas also extends quite far North, through here and I may be able to find Chilobrachys guangxiensis. This summer we are planning to do a 10 day trip to the extreme South-West of Guangxi. That's where the bulk of the biodiversity is. They've got Haplopelma and C. ricketti. 

-------------------------

Wouw, I just saw this: "The Nemesiidae are a spider family of the suborder Mygalomorphae, and the only member of the superfamily Nemesioidea. They were formerly considered part of the Dipluridae family."

Do Nemesiids create trap-doors? My spider doesn't. Taxonomy can be quite confusing. I'm still going with Diplurid, but I can't rule out everything else too quick.


----------



## josh_r (Jun 8, 2008)

dude, C. ricketti would be the coolest! you should send some our way


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm doing what I can over here.  What I can find, that's interesting, I will try to breed. When I'm successful with that I'll find a way to export them. This will be exporting captive bred, so hopefully there will be no problems. :drool:

I wish there were more hobbyists here because going to all of these remote places alone is kind of dangerous and none of my mates really have a passion for collecting so I haven't been able to get a lot of work done when I go with them. :wall:


----------



## lhystrix (Aug 26, 2008)

A recently molted female Damarchus.

Btw, for those of you who are interested these spiders, they are incorrectly labeled and sold as 'Latouchia batuensis' in NA at least. Whoever attempted to ID these spiders couldn't even get the family right.:? I guess that's par for the course with non-Theraphosid mygalomorphs in the trade, though.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome spiders there.these grow quite large right?


----------



## lhystrix (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, bigger than any of the African or NA species that are readily available in the US at least. josh r told me one of his friends has one with a LS of about four inches if memory serves.


----------



## EXOPET (Aug 19, 2013)

the scientific 'Latouchia batuensis' would suggest it is prevalent in the batu caves area of peninsular Malaysia right? I'm visiting that area towards the end of September, would be cool to see if I can find some


----------

